# New Seasons



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*Gidon Kremer / Kremerata Baltica
New Seasons*

Release Date June 2, 2015
Duration01:17:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary, 2013 & September, 2014
Recording Location
Lithuanian National Radio Recording Studio, Vilnius

5/5 R


----------

